# Meine Grafikkarte läuft nicht auf eigentlicher leistung



## dead_warrior1 (19. Dezember 2007)

Hallo leute

Ich habe da ma so eine villeicht auch dumme frage und zwar habe ich das gefühl das meine grafikkarte nicht auf voller leistung fährt.
Ich habe eine ATI HD 2600XT nun hab ich das gefühl das der pcie clock falsctacktet da es bei meiner 7500 hon bei der selben einstellung lag.
Wenn ich nun den PCIe clock umstellen sollte wie hoch sollte ih den den stellen.
Danke schonmal im vorraus

mfg
dead_warrior1


----------



## Bratkartoffel (20. Dezember 2007)

So was fällt normalerweise unter overclocking, und da muss man sehr vorsichtichtig mit den Raten umgehen. So in 5 Mhz Schritten würd ich hochstellen (im Bios), dann rauffahren, Benchmark ne halbe Stunde laufen lassen, Temperatur überprüfen, und das selbe nochmal.


----------

